# 535 wrap troubles?



## kshayharvester (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a John deere 535 with net and the wrap seems to wrap around the rubber rolls or the steel roller directly in front of the chute that directs it into the baler. It gets between the belts and wraps around the roller inside the baler ( if that makes sense). I can usually wrap about ten bales before it acts up, and I have to get out and manually trip it and tie it again, AFTER taking all the wrap off the rubber rolls. Any advise would be greatly appreciated!! 
Thanks,


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

From my understanding, the key to keeping the netting from getting wound in the rubber roller is to ensure that there are no nicks or cuts and to keep it clean. The other thing that I do that my dealer recommended for my JD baler is to put talcum powder on the netting roll. I use baby powder from the store but JD sells talcum powder as well. Might give that a try, just a light dusting around the roll.


----------



## kshayharvester (Mar 21, 2009)

I tried that with baby powder also, every roll I put some on and the rollers are not cut up. I am always careful when I take the net wrap off so I don't cut it. Thanks for your input


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

kshayharvester said:


> I tried that with baby powder also, every roll I put some on and the rollers are not cut up. I am always careful when I take the net wrap off so I don't cut it. Thanks for your input


To cut off netwrap off of rubber rollers I used the hook style utility knife blades to keep from cutting into the rubber.Used the babypowder also.


----------



## ROLLNITUP (May 25, 2009)

Make sure to check the pan that guides it to the bale. See that it is not bent or wore. Also check the brake pad that you got the right pressure against the pulley. If it is to loose it will let the net be to long after its cut


----------



## GAT (Nov 11, 2015)

Do you know if anyone can put new rubber sleeves on a John Deere 535 round baler lower belt drive feed roller shaft? Ours got bent and you can't buy a new one, but I found a used one, BUT the rubber sleeves are wore out.... OR does anyoe know where I can buy a good one? allen at tennesseeland dot com


----------



## Yellowchevelle (Nov 9, 2015)

I was having this same issue earlier in the year. I found that the tension springs on the rubber rollers were not set correctly. I used a set of calipers to set the spring tension exactly the same on both sides instead of a tape measure. I also set it just a touch tighter than the book said only .050 tighter because it has a lot of bales on the rollers. I will get some pics posted when I can


----------

